# Screen dynamisch auf die Website bringen



## patrickpaulsen (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe da ein Problem, wie soviele in diesem Forum!

Im Grunde suche ich nur ein Programm.
Im E-Learning Bereich gibt es bekanntlich ja Programme, die es ermöglichen den Bildschirminhalt dynamisch über das Netzwerk zu übermitteln. Das ganze gibt es auch fürs Internet.
Ich möchte im Grunde auf http://www.designerkompetenz.de eine Groupware aufbauen und die Bildschriminhalte verschiedener User, Live auf die Internetseite bringen. Im Grunde also soetwas wie ne Webcame, nur soll halt kein Bild vom User, sondern von seinem Bildschrim übertragen werden.

Nun zur eigenlichen Frage:

Ich möchte soetwas nicht programmiert haben, sondern am besten kostenlos oder auch kostenpflichtig erhalten. Kann mir da mal jemand auf die Beine helfen und mir entsprechend, möglichst viele Links zu nennen!


----------



## patrickpaulsen (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo! Ich nochmal!

Im Grundsatz, habe ich ein solches Programm in sehr ausschweifender Form gefunden! Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein Remote Programm, um andere Computer via Internet zu übernehmen und dort z.B. Systemeinstellungen zu machen! (z.B. http://www.realvnc.com)
Da der Programmnutzer aber die Bilder des zu übernehmenden Computer irgendwie auf seinen Rechner sieht, wird eine Art Video erstellt und dieses dann Packetweise und mit Verzögerung an den Nutzer gesendet.
Und genau das Programm, welches ein solches Video erstellt und live versendet benötige ich! 
Am besten noch mit der möglichkeit den Live-Screen in eine Website, sozusagen als eine Art Support, einzubinden. Aber das ist ein Sekundär-Ziel.


----------

